# words



## Jcharlie

How can I say in finnish:

*Words*, *don't come easy to me*

*thank you very much!!!*


----------



## sakvaka

A direct translation would be _Sanat eivät tule helposti minulle_, but that's quite uncommon. I'd express it in another way: for example, _En saa sanaa suustani._


----------



## herut

I take it that's a reference to the pop song. I'd go with something like _Minun on vaikea löytää oikeita sanoja. _To me, _En saa sanaa suustani _is more about being tongue-tied and not being able to say anything_.
_


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Jcharlie said:


> *Words*, *don't come easy to me*


The syntax of the sentence is rather odd as there is a comma between _words_ and _don't.  _That makes _don't come_ an imperative: someone is asking words not to come easi*ly* to him/her. As that doesn't make much sense, the obvious conclusion is that whoever wrote the line has a poor command of English.

GOM


----------

